# Sears Suburban 12 Should I Get It/Is It Worth It?



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

I found a sears suburban 12 with the 12hp tecumseh on it it does turn over by hand,the guy said he put a cnversion in it to points? its all there no damage to the body/grill/dash/fenders it. He said he wants $200 for it but i think i can ge him down to $150-175. Never been painted. I really like the old sears as i got a sears ss15 allready. 
Whats your opinion on it for that price? I know finding these old sears around my area is rare. Thanks


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know anything about Sears tractors but was wondering how old is it? My old 70 Bolens with the Tecumseh has electronic ign and was surprised to hear you say the one on the Suburban has points. The OEM electronic ign was of higher qlty that what you commonly find today IMO.


----------

